# unidentified coke bottle



## manfredijoe (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a coca cola bottle that in description is greenish in color, made of very thick glass, has the seems running up sides of bottle, crown top. the writing on it says coca cola bottling company Terra Haute ind. min contents 6 fl. ozs. on bottom of bottle it says ROOT and there is a date or number I cant seem to figure out, its not perfect condition it has chips and scratches. I have not been able to figure out year made or where originiated, PLEASE HELP.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum!  Sorry, could you post some photos?  Your description is a bit confusing.  Do you mean it says Terre Haute Ind on the side?  Is it a straight-side Coke or a hobbleskirt Coke?  It was made at the Root Glass Factory in Terre Haute so that's where it originated, but we won't be able to give you even a basic estimation of the date without knowing what the bottle looks like.


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 7, 2017)

I added photo of bottle to see,its straight sided and says on it ( coca cola bottling company terra haute ind. min contents 6 fl. ozs.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 7, 2017)

Do you think you could take a photo that shows the entire bottle and makes the embossing visible?  I can't really tell much from that picture other than that it's a straight side.  If you aren't able to take a better photo, does it have the script logo on it?  Does the seam go to the top of the lip?  And what numbers does it have on it near or on the bottom?  That's where the date code will be, if Root was like most other companies the code should be two digits that would make sense as a year it was made.

If it doesn't have the script logo then it may not actually be a Coke bottle, it could be a flavour bottle that was used for other flavours the bottling franchise sold.


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 8, 2017)

it does have seems all the way up to the lip, ill try to get better photo but for now ill say the writing isn't in script its in bold letters but does say coca cola bottling company. the numbers on it are on bottom and has four digits but I cant make out what the numbers are.i have written to coca cola they have said it is a coke bottle but they are doing further research into it. thank you for keep responding.


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## RCO (Jun 8, 2017)

that picture is still very hard to look at , it does appear to be an older straight side coca cola bottle . terra haute Indiana would of been fairly big so not surprising it had its own coca cola bottling plant at the time , but I don't really know anything else about it


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 8, 2017)

Are you taking these photos with a webcam?  Because a webcam's resolution just isn't good enough for photographing bottles.  I can't make out a single thing from that photo.  Since there isn't any script on it I'm guessing that it's an early flavour bottle and not a real Coke bottle.  I don't remember ever seeing a Coke bottle from that era that didn't have the script logo embossed.


----------



## Silverdollar (Jun 8, 2017)

I just found a coke bottle with the following: Bottom : Coca Cola  Top side: Coca Cola Trademark registered on both sides; Bottom side "minimum volume 6 1/2 oz: Property of coca cola bottling company and on the reverse side "NORFOLK VA" otherwise simular physical description. Would this help?


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 8, 2017)

if you have and want to share email address let me know I can email better photo let me know ok?


----------



## Silverdollar (Jun 9, 2017)

rick.bowler@gmail.com  I am not really a collector. Just courious anyway. Good luck


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 9, 2017)

It almost looks like it could be a flavor soda bottle maybe?


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't know if its a flavor bottle,ive researched it but to no avail nothing.


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 11, 2017)

here is a better photo of bottle


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 11, 2017)

so I have had a researcher tell me that the bottle is from year 1918 and the mold number is 64. also by root glass company. not a flavor bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 11, 2017)

After seeing a better photo I'm even more convinced that it's an early flavour bottle.  Doesn't look like any straight-side that I've ever seen.  Usually when you get a weird Coca Cola bottle like that it's a flavour bottle.  Also they were using the hobbleskirt design for Coke bottles in 1918 so I doubt that they'd still be making more straight-sides.


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 11, 2017)

ok so its a flavor bottle its getting confusing one says one thing and others say another.


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 16, 2017)

so I heard from Terra Haute Indiana  historical society museum, they have told me the bottle dates back to 1915 and is a original coca cola bottle that was actually filled with coke. this bottle was manufactured in root glass company and only a few were made. the mold that was used made the bottles have cracks in them so the mold was stopped from using.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 16, 2017)

From what I've always been told, Only Coke bottles with Coca Cola in Script contained Coca Cola. All other Coke bottles could of contained anything else but Coke. If this is True which many think it is then that makes Unscripted Cokes worth very little. Your bottle in it's poor condition maybe worth $1.00.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah, the thing with historical societies and museums is that they generally don't have that much specialized knowledge on everything that they display.  They can't, there's just too much knowledge out there for the few people that work there.  I can't imagine that anything about that mold would cause cracks in the bottle, it's just a generic mold.  There were thousands of them used across the country.

Also, here it is straight from the Coca Cola company itself: " The Coca-Cola Company required that the bottlers emboss the famous Coca-Cola logo onto every bottle." http://www.coca-colacompany.com/stories/the-story-of-the-coca-cola-bottle


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 17, 2017)

If you link was highlighted I could click onto it & read it? LEON.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 17, 2017)

I'll give ya more than $1.00

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 17, 2017)

youre funny!!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 17, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> If you link was highlighted I could click onto it & read it? LEON.


Weird, not sure why the site didn't do that automatically this time.  Here's the link done correctly.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 17, 2017)

If you wanta sell it put it on ebay & see what it gets? Good luck. LEON.


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 17, 2017)

it was sold today to the museum, $3700


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 17, 2017)

Awesome

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 17, 2017)

manfredijoe said:


> it was sold today to the museum, $3700



Wow, Congrats, I could of bought a mint Coca Cola Hutch/Hutchinson bottle cheaper then that. LEON.


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 19, 2017)

I bought this bottle from a yard sale in ohio


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 19, 2017)

Go Buckeyes!!

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow...wish the museums around here had that sort of money to blow on damaged 1910's bottles.  I'd be a millionaire.  I assume this was the Vigo County Historical Society Museum?  I need to make a visit sometime to see this beauty on display!


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 19, 2017)

yes it was vigo county hope you get to see it soon.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2017)

Where is Vigo County? if not to far from Detroit Michigan I may have to take a drive. LEON.


----------



## manfredijoe (Jun 19, 2017)

its in terra haute indiana


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't know. that may be a little to far for me.


----------

